# Ahem-Your ATTENTION PLEASE.



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

It seems that the Wales forum is trying to overtake us in amount of posts   Post here to express your solidarity with us pastie eating  trip hop listening straw chewing cider guzzling yokels


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2006)

and so they should.  Wales is a country after all   














(might pop over to Wales forum to support them)


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 4, 2006)

when did they start giving sheep keyboards   


Bah !!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2006)

Brizzlites in exile say aye!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> when did they start giving sheep keyboards
> 
> 
> Bah !!



Those Welsh sheep are very sophisticated


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Brizzlites in exile say aye!


Aye!!
The Bristol and South West Forum welcomes all Welsh posters


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Grrr.... can't post here without bumping your tally...

_<bugger>_


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

lo cyberfairy  


 thread  


*adds another post*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Grrr.... can't post here without bumping your tally...
> 
> _<bugger>_


Tis indeed an easy mistake to make...I was nearly tricked again by a cunning mention of pie   I see the Welsh forum has its own 'files'


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> lo cyberfairy
> 
> 
> thread
> ...


Hello Derian and thankyou for your loyal support


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hello Derian and thankyou for your loyal support



It's a true pleasure  


*curtseys*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> It's a true pleasure
> 
> 
> *curtseys*


*burps*


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> *burps*




*trips over skirt arising from curtsey and falls over in an ungainly fashion*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

Eat Their Brains!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

May I just remind you that 'mindless posting' is positively encouraged on this forum and next Friday there will be a meet at the bell in Bath


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> May I just remind you that 'mindless posting' is positively encouraged on this forum and next Friday there will be a meet at the bell in Bath



I thought it was happening on the Saturday?  If it's on the Friday, I might actually be able to make it.   

(There.  -Is that mindless-enough posting?)


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I thought it was happening on the Saturday?  If it's on the Friday, I might actually be able to make it.
> 
> (There.  -Is that mindless-enough posting?)


Tis next friday, good friday and would be lovely if you turn up  
*mindless good..coherance bad...*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Eat Their Brains!


Mmmm.  Leek flavour.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I thought it was happening on the Saturday?  If it's on the Friday, I might actually be able to make it.
> 
> (There.  -Is that mindless-enough posting?)


The more the merrier!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

The 'Editor' is going to visit Wales!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157248

It's a conspiracy    We're being outflanked


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The 'Editor' is going to visit Wales!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157248
> 
> It's a conspiracy    We're being outflanked


Yes, some blatant favouritism there..or something more sinister? The truth will out...I suspect david Icke may well be involved in this.  And those towers  didn't fall by themselves..and the Welsh have quarrys which need explosives...its all becoming clear


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

We need our own 'celebrity' poster.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We need our own 'celebrity' poster.



Where's Mrs Magpie when we need her most!?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We need our own 'celebrity' poster.


Err hello    I occosionally freelance for a local listings mag don't you know


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Err hello    I occosionally freelance for a local listings mag don't you know



I think Fraction Man means moderators, they're ones with real clout round these parts. I thought Mr's Magpie had adopted us Bristle / SouthWesternites during the BIM furore, and now she's gone


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Err hello    I occosionally freelance for a local listings mag don't you know


Well, like, yeah, but well I used to live with a guy who was one of the founders of decode magazine and we still get post for him

so there



(it's not decode for you too is it?)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Where's Mrs Magpie when we need her most!?



Mrs M is 'ours' as well mwhwhahahahahwhwhwahahaha!  

edit - oh poo!     i just posted


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We need our own 'celebrity' poster.



Maybe we could get Harry Callahan?    

-Do you feel lucky?...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think Fraction Man means moderators, they're ones with real clout round these parts. I thought Mr's Magpie had adopted us Bristle / SouthWesternites during the BIM furore, and now she's gone


Ahh.  But let's not forget it's a joint gather with the old coolest and we've got all the celebs from over the road


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Mrs M is 'ours' as well mwhwhahahahahwhwhwahahaha!



Bastards   

You've been planning this little coup for months haven't you!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Maybe we could get Harry Callahan?


Heh.  He could do some beatbox action.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Mrs M is 'ours' as well mwhwhahahahahwhwhwahahaha!
> 
> edit - oh poo!     i just posted




*throws rotten tomato*

Boo.  hiss.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Well, like, yeah, but well I used to live with a guy who was one of the founders of decode magazine and we still get post for him
> 
> so there
> 
> ...


Wow! Do you get shit demos too?   No, I'm not Decode but done a few bits for them..


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Wow! Do you get shit demos too?   No, I'm not Decode but done a few bits for them..


Nah.  It's not me who does it.  I can't write for toffee. One of my other flatmates used to write for them, but I'm prety sure they've gone down the pan now 

Go on then, spill the beans.  Which mag?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Nah.  It's not me who does it.  I can't write for toffee. One of my other flatmates used to write for them, but I'm prety sure they've gone down the pan now
> 
> Go on then, spill the beans.  Which mag?


Venue...Decode I think is mostly online now..always thought it a bit style over content though.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2006)

The next person to post on this thread is the ugliest inbred in the whole of the West Country... and that's saying something.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The next person to post on this thread is the ugliest inbred in the whole of the West Country... and that's saying something.


How did you know?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The next person to post on this thread is the ugliest inbred in the whole of the West Country... and that's saying something.


Thankyou   I've always wanted to excel in the field  Like you do when you  chase the sheep


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> How did you know?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

>


Don't you mean (L) eek?    Thanks for all the posts though


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh dear,, I will have to post in both threads coz , i am welsh through and through, yet i live in Dorset, which comes under the west country(i think),,,
just thought i'd mention it like


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Don't you mean (L) eek?    Thanks for all the posts though


heh Pwned.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Oh dear,, I will have to post in both threads coz , i am welsh through and through, yet i live in Dorset, which comes under the west country(i think),,,
> just thought i'd mention it like


No problem


----------



## Poot (Apr 4, 2006)

Get orfff our laaaaarrrrnnnndd!

_I may have said that in another thread. I can't stop saying it since I moved here. _


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

you be worrying moi sheep you dirty welshman.


----------



## Velouria (Apr 4, 2006)

Orloight moi babbers?

Brizzle is gert lush! 

PS it'd be nice if some of you popped into the even quieter scottish forum  Hoots mon!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

I


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

EAT


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> you be worrying moi sheep you dirty welshman.


  Who? Moi??


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Orloight moi babbers?
> 
> Brizzle is gert lush!


You can get tops that say that at St Nicks market


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

THEIR


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

BRAINS


----------



## Velouria (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> You can get tops that say that at St Nicks market


I have somewhere my Bristolites t-shirt in a lovely burgundy, yellow and pink... 

It says 'GERT MUSH' instead tho


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> You can get tops that say that at St Nicks market



Proper job!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Proper job!


That well 

I like this one best (severn beach):


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

If Bristol / Southwest and Wales instead join forces, we've got enough between us to invade London!

Bristol / Southwest / Wales

15,630 combined posts
519 comined threads

London

14,178 posts
566 threads

But, seriously, it all hinges on Brixton remaining neutral as othwerwise they'll just smash us.

Brixton

40,233 posts
974 threads


----------



## JTG (Apr 4, 2006)

Yay! Sunspots coming to Bath drinkies!

Promise not to leave before you get there this time 

Not sure about drinking with sodding Venue journos though


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Brixton
> 
> 40,233 posts
> 974 threads




wehay   good good. 

of course i dont go in for such trivialities but i'm posting on this thread once to show support to the south west persons 

i've never posted in wales. its a nice place though i think


----------



## rowan (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think Fraction Man means moderators, they're ones with real clout round these parts.



I'm a moderator but I've got no clout round here at all.  Probably something to do with being a mod elsewhere instead of here though.   

But anyway, done my bit to add another mindless post to support this thread


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

*unlucky*







thanks for the fair fight    evvvry body needs good neyyyyburrrrs


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

I like a lot of the welsh crew.

I love Bristol.

Back in 'the day' when Urban was only a couple of years old, the Welsh and Bristol u75 contingencies would frequently meet up for days out together.

Oh what fun we had!   

In fact my first big meet with Welsh and Bristol crew was on my Birthday in December 2001. It was at Bristol Zoo and was very cold. 

A lot of those people have gone from urban now but I still have a penchant for the Welsh.   

xXx


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> A lot of those people have gone from urban now but I still have a penchant for the Welsh.



I don't  

I think absent friends may be responsible for the decline in Bris posts


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> thanks for the fair fight    evvvry body needs good neyyyyburrrrs



Right, that's it! Blow the bridges! erect the barricades across the Forest of Dean! order the Welsh and their descendents out of Bristol!

*Bristol's population halves overnight*
*realises he's ordered himself out of town*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Yay! Sunspots coming to Bath drinkies!
> 
> Promise not to leave before you get there this time
> 
> Not sure about drinking with sodding Venue journos though


  I do the occassional music review-not quite on a par with Rebekah Wade-Surely with my illiterate lazy half finished sentences, you can tell I'm not a real jour...oh fuck


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

*eyes fairy suspiciously*

you don't write any of their rubbish drugs stories do you?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> *eyes fairy suspiciously*
> 
> you don't write any of their rubbish drugs stories do you?


Nope! I just get the occassional phonecall asking me to write 175 words on an indie band at Moles.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Nope! I just get the occassional phonecall asking me to write 175 words on an indie band at Moles.


Have you reviewed the doubtful guest yet?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Have you reviewed the doubtful guest yet?


No but would like to-heard very good things about them-think they played Moles last week but missed it..


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Seeing as Bristol / South West are clearly big enough to hold back an entire country (Wales) shouldn't we officially become one? I know the Cornish already have fantasies about being a country, but you're not big enough on your own!

Could Cornwall really hold back Wales on it's lonesome? 

Equally, though, Bristol can't hold back the Welsh without joining forces with our West Country neighbours. So, who's up for a South West independence movement? We would give UKIP a good kicking while we're at it.

Either we become a proper country, or Wales should stop picking on us poor little subcounties and calling it a fair fight


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

PS: Their Welshie midnight raid on our post total clearly hasn't lasted the morning, but they'll be back.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Seeing as Bristol / South West are clearly big enough to hold back an entire country (Wales) shouldn't we officially become one? I know the Cornish already have fantasies about being a country, but you're not big enough on your own!
> 
> Could Cornwall really hold back Wales on it's lonesome?
> 
> ...


Can we have a big wall or moat?  i think Micheal Eavis should be our noble leader-or Acker Bilk.Or is he dead? Can the flag have a pasty and a pint of scrumpy on it? Can cheesy chips be the national dish?   Can we not let jugglers in?


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Can we have a big wall or moat?  i think Micheal Eavis should be our noble leader-or Acker Bilk.Or is he dead? Can the flag have a pasty and a pint of scrumpy on it? Can cheesy chips be the national dish?   Can we not let jugglers in?



We could have Andy Sheppard, he's still alive.

Or Tricky or Polly Harvey or Tony Targett 

Whenever the Rovers play our Cambrian cousins at footy we usually sing 'They should have built a wall not a bridge' to the tune of Coming Round the Mountain. That can be the national anthem


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> No but would like to-heard very good things about them-think they played Moles last week but missed it..


You can get iddy little bits of their songs here...
http://www.thedoubtfulguest.co.uk/downloads.html


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> We could have Andy Sheppard, he's still alive.
> 
> Or Tricky or Polly Harvey or Tony Targett
> 
> Whenever the Rovers play our Cambrian cousins at footy we usually sing 'They should have built a wall not a bridge' to the tune of Coming Round the Mountain. That can be the national anthem


Nah, something by Massive attack just to think of kids singing it at assembly and it taking two hours  Or lets go for the Chris liberator option-'One night in Torquay' or something


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Can we have a big wall or moat?  i think Micheal Eavis should be our noble leader-or Acker Bilk.Or is he dead? Can the flag have a pasty and a pint of scrumpy on it? Can cheesy chips be the national dish?   Can we not let jugglers in?



I'd still prefer it if we joined forces with the Welsh and invaded London. Most South Westerners have more than a little bit of Celt in them, and those weirdo Norman descents in London are just plain weird.

Their London heads flap around on the end of their necks while they talk.

But if we do have to keep holding back the Welsh, what would freak them out is if we lined up along the border and just stared at them 24/7 while all humming in monotone. That would be enough to freak anyone out.

We'd have to work out a national rota. Not national service exactly, more of a 'Staring and Humming Menacingly at the Welsh' rota.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'd still prefer it if we joined forces with the Welsh and invaded London. Most South Westerners have more than a little bit of Celt in them, and those weirdo Norman descents in London are just plain weird.
> 
> Their London heads flap around on the end of their necks while they talk.
> 
> ...


  I do that in the rugby pubs in Bath already


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 5, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Tony Targett



I saw him in town last week.  Can't remember where though...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2006)

i like the westcountry better than london because:

it has rain (i'm not used to rain seein as i live in the thames desert)
it has sun (lovely sun today )
it has glastonbury tor 
i was born here
things are slower and more peaceful
there are canals
there is nature

i like london better because:

cheap 24hr transport
lots of things to do within easy reach
sunday opening & 24hr newsagents
lovely parks 
natty historical museum etc
unsound

  think i'm spoiled being able to choose between the two.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i like the westcountry better than london because:
> 
> it has rain (i'm not used to rain seein as i live in the thames desert)
> it has sun (lovely sun today )
> ...


You live in Slough then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i like the westcountry better than london because:
> 
> it has rain (i'm not used to rain seein as i live in the thames desert)
> it has sun (lovely sun today )
> ...



I think we should cut your body into two pieces and leave each half either side of the border.

Then see how long it takes your body to rot.

The winner wins because a faster rot means they are closer to nature.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think we should cut your body into two pieces and leave each half either side of the border.
> 
> Then see how long it takes your body to rot.
> 
> The winner wins because a faster rot means they are closer to nature.



Or was that one of Hitler's ideas?

Blood and soil mysticism and all that...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

The Welsh have clearly lost their sheep,

We are now 22 posts + 1 posts ahead again.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Cool


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Even Gene Pitney's Ghost is on the side of the Welsh.   

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157393

Rest his soul.

(That's two mods and a singing dead legend, I'm impressed.)


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i like the westcountry better than london because:
> 
> it has rain (i'm not used to rain seein as i live in the thames desert)
> it has sun (lovely sun today )
> ...



fixed your post for you


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

editor thinks wales has eclipsed the west country musically by having the stereophonics


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

oh fuck! ddraig's back!   

Hopefully he'll be too sleepy to muster his forces again, 

and we have clawed back a steady lead.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2006)

I've just pushed us back up in the lead again. 

And I know at the mo they have to put the sheep back in cos its still frosty   


We are still 3 threads behind though


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I've just pushed us back up in the lead again.
> 
> And I know at the mo they have to put the sheep back in cos its still frosty
> 
> ...



This is all very well, but is this now 'a war without end'?  

How will we ever know when we've won?  

People in the real world would never fall for such a of vague notion of confli- ..._-Oh._


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> This is all very well, but is this now 'a war without end'?
> 
> How will we ever know when we've won?
> 
> People in the real world would never fall for such a of vague notion of confli- ..._-Oh._



All very true,

but the upside is that if we keep up this up between us, we'll not only be able to eventually join forces with the Welsh and trample all over London, but we'll then soon have enough threads and posts to challenge the almighty Brixton.

After that we'll be able to take on some of the real heavy hitters, such as...

"health, relationships, sexuality" 117,072
and 
"music/clubs/rave/festies" 106,530

True, the consequences of waging an ever escalating internal war within Urban75 for ultimate post supremacy may be chilling, but at least we'll be able to say the Welsh started it when the Urban75 Nuremburg trials begin.


----------



## rowan (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> So, who's up for a South West independence movement?



Depends what you class as South West?  I've heard people in Wilts and even Hants claiming to be SW


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Depends what you class as South West?  I've heard people in Wilts and even Hants claiming to be SW



Wilts people are alright. But Hants people smell like Londoners.

But hey, if they're willing to join with us to invade London they're alright by me.


----------



## rowan (Apr 5, 2006)

(only 10 posts behind at the moment!)


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuckers! They even have their own monkey, 

and it's a fucking 'spacemonkey' an all.

How can I compete with a fucking spacemonkey!?

Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Depends what you class as South West?  I've heard people in Wilts and even Hants claiming to be SW



THE South West is Cornwall, Devon and Dorset.

Somerset, Gloucs and Wiltshire constitutes the West Country.

Fact. End of.


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

Then how come Somerset is West Country and Dorset is South West, when most of Devon's border is next to Somerset?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

It's all just the South West. 

All the regional maps you care to pick up say so (apart from the Cornish independence maps who don't consider themselves part of the Devon and Dorset axis of evil) We're just one awkwardly shaped huge conglomerated lump called the South West.

All of us. 

Sorry if the awkwardly shaped truth hurts.

I'm up for a South West independence movement, and if the Cornish must have their awkward way within it, the seat of power can be in Cornwall (as long as I get to sit in it from time to time.)


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 7, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> THE South West is Cornwall, Devon and Dorset.
> 
> Somerset, Gloucs and Wiltshire constitutes the West Country.
> 
> Fact. End of.



FAO munkeeunit...short term memory loss?

Or4 2puttit another way..brizzle n avon is just South East Wales innit?

kin Regionalists?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> FAO munkeeunit...short term memory loss?
> 
> Or4 2puttit another way..brizzle n avon is just South East Wales innit?
> 
> kin Regionalists?



I thought we'd already made clear that Bristol has annexed Cardiiff.

The welsh may have won the thread battle, but the war for Cardiff is ours.

"Gene Pitney found dead in the famous Bristol suburb called Cardiff and NOT Wales !!"
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157398


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 7, 2006)

cockernee occasional visitor post in support


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

We can offer you terms of surrender if you like ( you must say you really _really_ like Wales and that we are cooler than you ).

Please accept as my hands have RSI and I want to save some for a wank tonight.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We can offer you terms of surrender if you like ( you must say you really _really_ like Wales and that we are cooler than you ).
> 
> Please accept as my hands have RSI and I want to save some for a wank tonight.



We've still got that gloriously shiny 8,000 posts marker to keep us going till the end of time. 

Why surrender when we already have the trothy


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm doing my best to keep us within sight. I think people might start to notice in a little while though, so keep quiet about it


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

*posts*


----------



## ricbake (Apr 8, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm doing my best to keep us within sight. I think people might start to notice in a little while though, so keep quiet about it




IT'S HARDLY QUIET
WAKING UP DEAD THREADS ABOUT CHRISTMAS BUTCHERS


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

sssshhhh! You're only drawing attention to us posting in caps like that


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 8, 2006)

RUMBLED!

*glares at Tedix n kicks self for posting in here*


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

I like to think I do my bit, I reduced the deficit by 50 or so _and_ encouraged 10 or so posts from other people


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

*posts again*


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

ricbake said:
			
		

> IT'S HARDLY QUIET
> WAKING UP DEAD THREADS ABOUT CHRISTMAS BUTCHERS


actually, you're right. Maybe I shouldn't go so far back  I'll be a little more sneaky I think


----------



## rowan (Apr 9, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We can offer you terms of surrender if you like ( you must say you really _really_ like Wales and that we are cooler than you ).
> 
> Please accept as my hands have RSI and I want to save some for a wank tonight.




I really _really_ like Whales, and Dolphins, and Seals   
But I bet you're not cooler than us tonight, it's bloody _freezin_ outside now!


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

*posts*


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Fuckers! They even have their own monkey,
> 
> and it's a fucking 'spacemonkey' an all.
> 
> ...



RAAAAAAA!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> *posts*


Well done Tedix for keeping up team spirit.Pip Pip! We'll thrash those rapscallions yet, what? Toodleoo!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 10, 2006)

Give up now,

We are the new borg - there is no other way







*Last Bristol meet up*


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Only 99 behind now!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Only 99 behind now!


98!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

It's all down to my festival thread y'see  97


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> It's all down to my festival thread y'see  97


You are a latecomer to the war but a true and noble and as yet unjaded one  
96


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> RAAAAAAA!



I've been thinking about whether Munkeeunit should be scared of a SpaceMonkey, and although Munkeeunit was initially freaked by the thought of a superior breed of 'spacemonkey' there's a couple of things to think about.

If you've being hanging around in space for too long you'll have monkey muscle wastage and probably calcium uptake deficiency in your spacemonkey bones.

So I ain't feared.

Bring it on spacemonkey!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

at this rate we'll be level by the end of the day...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about whether Munkeeunit should be scared of a SpaceMonkey, and although Munkeeunit was initially freaked by the thought of a superior breed of 'spacemonkey' there's a couple of things to think about.
> 
> If you've being hanging around in space for too long you'll have monkey muscle wastage and probably calcium uptake deficiency in your spacemonkey bones.
> 
> ...


So now we have interplanetary inter marsupial civil war


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> So now we have interplanetary inter marsupial civil war


  wicked


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> at this rate we'll be level by the end of the day...


be the best ever excuse to explain to my boss why I have done none of the work I was meant to


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> be the best ever excuse to explain to my boss why I have done none of the work I was meant to


I've got a dissertation to write... not sure if that excuse would work too well for me


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I've got a dissertation to write... not sure if that excuse would work too well for me


You could write about intergalactic interraccial speciast internet wars and their relavance to Jane Eyre or something


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> wicked



MUNKEEUNIT is not a SpaceMonkey

MUNKEEUNIT is an EarthMonkey

With-sharp-jagged-jugular-vein-biting-monkey-teeth!

Made stronger by the force of gravity upon them!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

right, I'm off to actually do some work on this dissertation now. Keep up the good fight etc


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> right, I'm off to actually do some work on this dissertation now. Keep up the good fight etc


Must be nice to have willpower  See you in ten and good luck


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

well... I'm not at home anymore, I'm at the library. I fear I may not be getting too much work done though


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> well... I'm not at home anymore, I'm at the library. I fear I may not be getting too much work done though


   You are defending our country and culture though  I am not doing my work either. Maybe you should turn Urban off altogether for an hour so you don't keep peeping?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> You are defending our country and culture though  I am not doing my work either. Maybe you should turn Urban off altogether for an hour so you don't keep peeping?


I'm going to try and do a bit of both. I need to do some internet work for a while so I'll do my best to concentrate for a bit


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

only 35 posts to go


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

30


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> only 35 posts to go


I know-I've just peeped! Still considering the dangerous territory of a 'Hunting In The South-West-for or against?' thread as guaranteed a lot of posts without having to do nought but a.it could well be binned and b. I will get angry at law breaking fox chasers


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I know-I've just peeped! Still considering the dangerous territory of a 'Hunting In The South-West-for or against?' thread as guaranteed a lot of posts without having to do nought but a.it could well be binned and b. I will get angry at law breaking fox chasers



We must be careful about those binned threads. They're like an inflationary pay rise. All of a sudden you think you're on a winner with loads of money, then suddenly it's wiped out and you're back where you started


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We must be careful about those binned threads. They're like an inflationary pay rise. All of a sudden you think you're on a winner with loads of money, then suddenly it's wiped out and you're back where you started


I might start reporting some of the threads in the welsh forum. I mean, word association/disassociation, they're hardly welsh topics are they  At least we don't have to cheat


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

17 posts to go.

I've got to go down the doctor's any minute now, so can we please defeat the Welsh, again, asap?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Righto captain


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahoy!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

aye aye


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

8 more posts!

Do you want to make me late for my doctor's appointment or what?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

ooh ee ah ha! Bing bang! Wall walla bing bang! Shabba! Ramalangadingdong!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

hahahahaha, we're going to do it


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

The antiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipation is immense! Got to go for a fag   Mainstay the jibbards! Ahoist the midden!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm running out of things to post


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

*takes a quick break from work and pops head round thread*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

ta da!


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

*waves at fractionMan*


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

*and Tedix*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

*waves back*


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

*jumps up and down to attract cyberfairy's attention*


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

we're winning!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent work!

The timely coincidence between me having to go down the doctors this very second, and us once more defeating the Welsh, makes me certain that the hand of destiny, NAY GOD!, is upon us.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

now to open up a healthy lead


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm going to go and get a sandwich. Keep at it


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello Derian! Hello everybody! Thankyou all for your hard work and support through this difficult time.However we are in the lead now but must ensure we stay that way with hard work, dedication, neglecting health, hygeine, work and family  
We are the champions!


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello cyberfairy  

Really must go and get my sandwich now....


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

... and maybe a coffee


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hello Derian! Hello everybody! Thankyou all for your hard work and support through this difficult time.However we are in the lead now but must ensure we stay that way with hard work, dedication, neglecting health, hygeine, work and family
> We are the champions!


I pledge my full backing towards this... we shall never be defeated! I'll neglect everything bar my dissertation to making our everlasting domination over the welsh a reality


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

We are doing well-have achieved a comfortable victory but remain vigalent! Crafty buggers be them there Welshies.


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

I had a cheese and ham toastie and a cappuccino


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> at this rate we'll be level by the end of the day...


I think I underestimted our strength... 80 posts ahead  and the day isn't even over


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

poor old wales


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

and as we come to the end of another day, it's time to reflect on a job well done


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I've made 200 posts in the last 2 days!  Majority in the Bristol forum or binned threads I suspect


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

An exemplary performance


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

I think we are all uber face and cool


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

we're totally FACE!!!!!


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Kyoto


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Totally mexico


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

101 ahead


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

must. go . to. bed...


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Bed  soon. Good job, well done


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

me off to bed as well. Work to do tomorrow


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

The bizzle. In Brizzle. Fo shizzle


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

We need to get moving again... they're only 20 or so posts behind


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Movin' on up, we're moving on up...I always hated M people  
And Stereo Mcs


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

c'mon the 'seven people now browsing this forum'   post or you'll be exiled to merthyr tddfill


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I like your newest thread, I was pondering the idea of starting a word association thread of our own, but yours seems a much better idea


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I like your newest thread, I was pondering the idea of starting a word association thread of our own, but yours seems a much better idea


I would not plagiarise..cyberfairy is da original schizzler


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not generally a plagiariser either... but sometimes need must


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Movin' on up, we're moving on up...I always hated M people
> And Stereo Mcs



I can't help lovin' Curtis Mayfield and Primal Scream's songs about moving in a generally upward direction though.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I can't help lovin' Curtis Mayfield and Primal Scream's songs about moving in a generally upward direction though.


That sort of upwards mobility is allowed. But not 'reaching for the sky'


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Curtis Mayfield and Primal Scream



Not together on the same record though. That'd just be wrong.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I liked that 5ive song, "get on up" or whatever it was called... this was about 7 years ago you understand


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> That sort of upwards mobility is allowed. But not 'reaching for the sky'



OMG... -that's S-Club, isn't it?!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I liked that 5ive song, "get on up" or whatever it was called... this was about 7 years ago you understand


i thought that was james Brown?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> OMG... -that's S-Club, isn't it?!!


No, they reach for STARS!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Movin' on up, we're moving on up...I always hated M people
> And Stereo Mcs


M People were the worst 'band' ever.  THe stereo MCs wern't in the same league of badness imo.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i thought that was james Brown?


i think I might just be thinking of the lyric rather than the title of the song


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

*reeeeeEEEAAAACCCH for the stars*

*does the hand thing*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *reeeeeEEEAAAACCCH for the stars*
> 
> *does the hand thing*


*does the sneering thing*


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *does the hand thing*



Somewhat worryingly, I know _exactly_ what you mean.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Somewhat worryingly, I know _exactly_ what you mean.



As pointed out by Noel Gallagher in that Brit Pop documentary, IIRC.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> *does the sneering thing*


*grins like an idiot and continues to wave arms around*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *grins like an idiot and continues to wave arms around*


*looks around embarressed incase Wales are sniggering*
*secrety wants to reach for stars too*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

NB: I'm temporarily retreating from the front line, in order to go out to the shops.   

No surrender while I'm gone though, okay!??


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

We should have that at the meet.

Or not


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a bit worried about whats going to happen while we're all at the meet on friday


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Shit! They're only about 15 behind


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*posts*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

pip pip


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

toodle toodle


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

too_t_le.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I won't be happy if we're behind by the end of the day


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'd feel like I'm somehow inadequate and wasting my time. 

*posts*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd feel like I'm somehow inadequate and wasting my time.
> 
> *posts*


nothing worse than that is there? I like to have some kind of purpose to my life


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> nothing worse than that is there? I like to have some kind of purpose to my life


This _means_ something


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a purpose now


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I feel validated by my peers.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

This cannot be happening right now


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> This cannot be happening right now


What?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> What?



It's the Welsh. They're snapping at our heels again.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

they're level on posts


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

It's that cheaty word association thread.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's that cheaty word association thread.



Yes. I would go so far as saying that *all* of their threads are cheat threads, and that *all* of our threads are perfectly legitimate and beyond question.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes. I would go so far as saying that *all* of their threads are cheat threads, and that *all* of our threads are perfectly legitimate and beyond question.


Without a doubt.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried about whats going to happen while we're all at the meet on friday


The Bell has wi-fi  But i am back to work on Tuesday   
What have i missed when on bus? How we doing? This is more addictive than coke


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes. I would go so far as saying that *all* of their threads are cheat threads, and that *all* of our threads are perfectly legitimate and beyond question.


no doubt about it


----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm running out of things to post



Tedix, what does your tagline mean?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Tedix, what does your tagline mean?


it means totally and unequivocally cool


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 13, 2006)

long live scrumpyland!!!!
hope that helps.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Apr 13, 2006)

Where is the 'Wales' place anyway? I've never heard of it


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 14, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Tedix, what does your tagline mean?




  <-- click me


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2006)

dirtyfruit said:
			
		

> Where is the 'Wales' place anyway? I've never heard of it



it's a quiet and sleepy suburb in the north-west of bristol. not much happens there, bit drab, really.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it's a quiet and sleepy suburb in the north-west of bristol. not much happens there, bit drab, really.


lLike Patchway but with its own language..oh hold on...


----------

